# Hedging Plants



## NeilM (19 November 2008)

On the windward side of our field we have quite a decent hedge, made up mainly of Hawthorn, elder and brambles. I would like to thicken it up in places, to provide a bit more of a wind break.

I have looked at various different 'traditional' hedge plants, but given horses propensity to reverse into and / or eat hedging, I am not too keen on any more ...thorn plants and so I was considering beech.

Has anyone any experience or any other suggestions for non thorny type traditional hedge plants.


----------



## nikkiportia (19 November 2008)

Sloe bushes? Parts of our hedgerows are made up from them, bonus is that you can make gin as well


----------



## NeilM (19 November 2008)

Thanks for the reply, but sloes are the fruit of the Blackthorn. Nice fruit (well, the gin) nasty bush which can badly injure horses (Blackthorn poisoning).


----------



## Maesfen (19 November 2008)

Beech is far too soft for a hedge unless you have other fencing behind it.

OH (who does this all the time) suggests you look around your area and check what actually grows in your soil; it's no good planting something that the soil doesn't suit it but these might be suitable -

Hazel
Hornbeam

Also, what about Holly, we have lots of that in ours and it does very well as a windbreak.


----------



## nikkiportia (19 November 2008)

I did not know that! Interesting, good job the horses don't eat it.


----------



## mandk (19 November 2008)

<font color="blue"> I am looking to do the same sort of thing - but make a hedge from scratch and around the stable area- still yet to build/buy!

I want a quick growing plant too and non thorny - like you we have lots of Hawthorn already.

What we prob will end up with is Budleia (sorry can not spell this -I am no gardener!) it is quick growing - gets big &amp; thick - grows anywhere - has no nasty thorns and looks pretty in the summer when flowering!

I have looked everywhere to try and find out if it is safe for horses, as there is already a bit in our field - but they have not touched it (even our New Forest who eats everything!), but I can not find anything at all anywhere about it being poisonous.  I have even contacted the BHS and they have never heard anything about it being poisonous and they did look into it for me.

Another bonus is that it is really cheap to buy - we have just bought 5 plants at £1.99 each from Focus!

</font>


----------



## NeilM (19 November 2008)

The danger of planting something nasty is why I asked the question.

We have tons of buddlia (also known as the butterfly bush), growing on land at the back of our garden, and it does grow fast! I'll give that some thought.

I like the idea of holly too. Evergreen and berries for the birds.

My OH has just informed me that Beech is her mares favourite  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 So I shan't be planting that for her to eat down to the ground!

Getting some good ideas, thanks.


----------



## mandk (19 November 2008)

<font color="blue"> Are the berrys on Holly safe should horses eat them? 
This is also a good idea as people will not climb over Holly - ouch!</font>


----------



## slingo1uk (19 November 2008)

I planted a beech hedge my girls loved it LOL
Poor hedge went from 4` to 1` almost overnight i have had to put fencing up to save it , ( i know, should of put fencing up to start with ) oh well we live &amp; learn lol


----------



## NeilM (19 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Are the berrys on Holly safe should horses eat them? 

[/ QUOTE ] 

I don't think there is any danger, as Holly was / is given to sheep and cows as a winter feed. Apparently Holly has a power over horses, knowing our two, the only power will be in their jaws as they eat it.

I think I'm going to pass on the beech, our two have plenty to eat, without me incurring an expensive bill to plant some more forage for them


----------



## Maesfen (19 November 2008)

Don't forget Buddlea gets very leggy very quickly so in a few years you would just have stalky gaps!

Holly certainly isn't bad for horses at all either!


----------



## Tuppence88 (20 November 2008)

Ok this is probably very random but bees!!! surely any flowers around yards will attract bees and wasps and bugs and flying things...Buddlea gets put everywhere but I am terrified of butterflies (shaved moths!) Just a thought. 
Ok that came out like you shouldn't plant Buddlea because I'm scared of butterflies my actual point was flying stingy things that may be attracted by it.


----------

